# Waving your arms around



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok, I've got to settle a bet with my friend. He says that it's good to wave your arms around when you get air because he says it helps you balance. But I say you shouldn't, Which one of us is right?


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

i think your right and can you slap your friend for me?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

haha your both right. waving your arms helps you balance but it looks bad.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

You would look absolutely ridiculous and if you didn't land it, it would be even more funny.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

If you have to wave your arms around in the air in means you did something wrong.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

usually i like to make my tricks look as smooth a possible, so when i end up waving my arms it meas something went wrong pretty much. He probably cant balance very well so that why he does it.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

if you go off teh jump offbalance you will most likely wave your arms to regain balance.
if you go off a jump normally you do not need to wave your arms.


----------

